# Creating a stronger bond



## stormysummercloverbudgies (Jun 20, 2021)

My budgies are tame but I want to have a really good bond with them. Do you have any tips on creating a stronger bond?

sorry if that was confusing


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sorry, but I'm not sure exactly what you are trying to accomplish with your budgies.

If they are already tame, then I'd suggest you start working with them with clicker training. 

Basics of Clicker Training
Clicker Training for Companion Birds*
*Positive Reinforcement in Training.*


----------

